#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Παραδείγματα Υπολογισμού και Εφαρμογής Ενίσχυσης Κτιρίων από Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα με Τοιχώματα και Πυρήνες, βάσει του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, ΕC8 και FEMA

## SMBD

---

----------


## DirectionLess

Ναι, όντως, ισχύει. Λέω να κατηφορήσω. Το σχετικό σάιτ είναι αυτό

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Πήγε κάποιος?Αξίζει να πάμε στις 28?

----------

